
Building an RC Plane from a Wall Heater - atmoe
http://www.avgeekery.com/eat-your-heart-out-macgyver-he-built-a-rc-plane-from-a-broken-wall-heater/
======
stazher
Reminds me of article I saw years ago, making spoof of Popular Mechanics of
1960's:

Build an Intergalactic Radio Telescope In Your Backyard Using your Son's
Tricycle, Save Billions!

TLDR: No, he didn't build an RC plane from a wall heater.

Longer version: He used a salvaged centri fan and some of the wire from an old
wall heater. The rest is exactly what one would expect. Commercially purchased
parts including foam panels, RC Tx/Rx and batteries, and a manufactured foam
wing, along with various parts from a couple boxes of old RC parts in the
basement and some tape and glue.

I wanted to see a flying space heater, by gosh!

